# ethanol instead of methanol in W/M ?



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

I just cant find meth in Sweden and wonder what ye say about replacing meth with ethanol?


I can easily find cheap "rødsprit" 95% ethanol in Sweden. Dont have an english name for that.


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

yes, it's almost as good as methanol. ive been using denatured alcohol for a while now with no problems, which is like 95% ethanol and 5% methanol :thumbup:


----------

